# Calling all Ga Sc and some Al



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

labor day ride at durhamtown plantation atv park if you would like to meet up let me know its a cool place free range swamp and river to explore


----------



## mud life (Aug 18, 2012)

Wheres it at man


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

Would go,but already have plans to spend the weekend at another place in GA.


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Its in union point near Washington ga not very far from dallas i dont think.


----------



## Ogeechee (Sep 4, 2012)

If you decide to go out there again, I may be interested. Durhamtown is a nice place to ride!


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool man ive got my 2" RDC lift on order and 29.5 laws soon


----------

